# Ant mounds



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The ants in my hay fields are a continuing headache. Amdro does not kill the colony, Spectracide ..same story. I have circles of nothing due to their mounds, any options? I looked into anteaters, grandson thought that was a great idea.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I deal with em in the spring by soaking their beds with a pyrethroid.....about 3 ft around the bed and soak the bed. Pita but it keeps em down for the year. I tried amdro once didn't think it did much, was easy to apply compared to how I do it now.....


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Circles? Irrigation? 
If practical, flood em out lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not the most enviro friendly but many soak the ant hills with gasoline here.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Try making art

https://www.youtube.com/embed/mdUGCQS1ipY][URL=https://www.youtube.com/embed/mdUGCQS1ipY]https://www.youtube.com/embed/mdUGCQS1ipY

Just kidding. I grew up with red ants and tried everything to kill them. I have a couple but none causing a major problem. Drowning them won't work after the wet spring we had here ... water standing everywhere for days on end. Somedevildawg appears to have the best idea.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

On wet years Fire ant mounds get a foot high around here but not this year too dry haven't seen the first mound this year.

You could do this:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

There is someone with too much time on his hands.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Grateful, I do have tons of lead for shooting and casting but not in an ant hole! Thanks Gents for the suggestions...The battle rages on! It would be good if gophers ate ants as the snakes eat gophers, some of the hills are in the pivot getting lots of water.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like most are made of aluminum. I think it would be neat to try one.

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=Ant%20Hill%20Aluminum


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Awful high price for scrap aluminum.


----------



## BROWNT (Jul 19, 2015)

1 good dose of Declare will get them. 1 oz. to 1.5 oz/ac


----------

